# [Solved] Kein Sound mit Intel HD-Audio ALC271X

## Zaiko

Hallo,

Config.gz : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356013

Dmesg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356014

lspci: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356017

Ich benutzt hier ein Acer Aspire 4820TG und habe ein Problem mit meiner Intel HD-Audio Soundkarte. Es kommt kein Ton aus den Lautsprechern, obwohl ich alle Kanäle eingeschaltet und auf 60% Lautstärke eingestellt habe. Mein System ist auf den aktuellsten Stand. Da ich nicht weiterkomme, hoffe ich, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß ZaikoLast edited by Zaiko on Sun Mar 20, 2011 7:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MarcenX

Du hast ja 2 Soundquellen.

```
Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa68
```

```
Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)
```

Versuch mal die Intel Soundkarte als erste zusetzen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel von meiner Config.

Unter /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-ctxfi

alias sound-slot-0 snd-ctxfi

alias snd-card-1 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-1 snd-hda-intel

options snd-ctxfi index=0

options snd-hda-intel index=1
```

Nach dem abspeichern update-modules ausführen.

----------

## Zaiko

Ich habe die alsa.conf mithilfer der alsaconfig erstellt. Ganz unten sind auch die richtigen Variablen gesetzt.

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.23 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

----------

## MarcenX

Ja sieht auch gut aus.

Da würde ich die Option options snd-hda-intel index=0 noch einfügen.

Der HDMI-Ausgang kann ja auch Musik weiter geben und mit options snd-hda-intel index=0 wird sie als erste Karte gehandelt.

Dann noch ein update-modules und alsa Neustarten

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

ps: Der HDMI-Ausgang wird bei mir nicht bei alsaconf angezeigt.

----------

## Zaiko

Habe die Zeile eingefügt und die 2 befehle ausgeführt. Hat sich leider nichts geändert.

Was sagste zur Zeile 687 aus Dmesg: "hda_codec: connection list not available for 0x24"

----------

## MarcenX

Das weiß ich leide nicht.

Aber poste doch mal von lsmod | grep 'snd', cat /proc/asound/card*/codec#* und cat /proc/asound/cards

----------

## Zaiko

lsmod | grep 'snd' : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356253

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356255

cat /proc/asound/card1/codec#0 : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356257

cat /proc/asound/cards: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356258

----------

## MarcenX

hmm

Versuch mal ob das geht.

```
# ALSA portion

options snd cards_limit=2

alias snd-card-0 snd_hda_intel

alias snd-card-1 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi

options snd_hda_intel index=0

options snd_hda_codec_atihdmi index=1

# OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd_hda_intel

alias sound-slot-1 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi
```

Oder an stelle 

```
options snd_hda_intel index=0

options snd_hda_codec_atihdmi index=1
```

das mal testen

```
options snd slots=snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_atihdmi
```

Oder mal ganz anderst

```
options snd cards_limit=2

alias snd-card-0 snd_hda_codec_realtek

alias snd-card-1 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi

options snd_hda_codec_realtek index=0

options snd_hda_codec_atihdmi index=1

# OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd_hda_codec_realtek

alias sound-slot-1 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi
```

Leider finde ich nichts zu der Realtek ALC271X, ob da ein bestimmter model-name gesetzt werden kann.

Eine Liste ist unter /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt

----------

## Zaiko

Hat leider nichts gebracht. Muss es an der Datei liegen, oder kann das Problem wo anders sein?

----------

## MarcenX

Nein muss nicht nur an der Datei liegen, kann auch was anderes sein.

Module werden geladen?

Wird Alsa gestartet  *Quote:*   

> rc-update -s

  Ausgabe

```
alsasound | boot
```

Ist die richtige Audioausgabequelle beim Abspielprogramm ausgewählt?

Ist der User in der Gruppe audio?

```
gpasswd -a <username> audio 

```

 Als root

PCM,Front und Center beim alsamixer auf 100%, wo von ich mal ausgehe.

Ja sonst fehlt mir jetzt nichts mehr so ein, wo noch nach geschaut werden kann.

----------

## Zaiko

Meine Dmesg ausgabe sieht jetzt so aus

```
[    7.024334] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xdc500000-0xdc503fff 64bit] (PCI address [0xdc500000-0xdc503fff]

[    7.024342] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    7.024355] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    7.024450] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.024484] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.023422] SKU: Nid=0x1d sku_cfg=0x4017992d

[    8.023425] SKU: port_connectivity=0x1

[    8.023426] SKU: enable_pcbeep=0x1

[    8.023428] SKU: check_sum=0x00000007

[    8.023429] SKU: customization=0x00000099

[    8.023431] SKU: external_amp=0x5

[    8.023432] SKU: platform_type=0x1

[    8.023433] SKU: swap=0x0

[    8.023434] SKU: override=0x1

[    8.023512] hda_codec: ALC271X: BIOS auto-probing.

[    8.023518] autoconfig: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    8.023520]    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    8.023522]    hp_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    8.023523]    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    8.023525]    dig-out=0x1e/0x0

[    8.023527]    inputs: mic=0x18, fmic=0x12, line=0x0, fline=0x0, cd=0x0, aux=0x0

[    8.023881] hda_codec: connection list not available for 0x24

[    8.024072] realtek: No valid SSID, checking pincfg 0x4017992d for NID 0x1d

[    8.024074] realtek: Enabling init ASM_ID=0x992d CODEC_ID=10ec0269

[    8.026434] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    8.026516] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    8.026545] HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

```

Die letzten 3 Zeilen weisen drauf hin, das was icht korrekt ist. Aber sehe hier:

```
Aspire-Gentoo ~ # cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xdc500000 irq 42

 1 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xdc420000 irq 43

```

Das bedeutet doch, das hda_generic nur für die ATI HD-Audio SChnittstelle zuständig ist, und somit für mich irrelevant. 

Ich schließe also jetzt mal aus das der Kernel falsch konfiguiert sein könnte: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356538/

```
Aspire-Gentoo ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            24535  0 

snd_mixer_oss          15871  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_realtek   312103  1 

snd_hda_intel          22753  1 

snd_hda_codec          70775  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                77880  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              21228  1 snd_pcm

fglrx                2520215  0 

snd                    65077  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

wl                   2536194  0 

atl1c                  31913  0 

snd_page_alloc          7989  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

Und mein User ist in der Audio groupeLast edited by Zaiko on Sun Mar 20, 2011 1:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Zaiko .config wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m
> 
> ...

 

Hi

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von HDA Soundchips, doch ich vermute das dir noch passende Codecs fehlen.

----------

## Zaiko

Habe jetzt alle Codecs reingemacht:

```
Aspire-Gentoo ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep HDA

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

```

Dmesg zeigt an,dass der von mir zuvor reinkompilierten codec, realtek angenommen wird. Also kann das nicht das Problem gewesen sein.

Jedenfalls hat sich am Status Quo nichst geändert.

----------

## MarcenX

Und wenn du mal nur den Codec für den Realtek ALC271X nimmst, ohne andre Codecs.

Und mit der Option CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API.

Noch was anderes

In die /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```
options snd-hda-intel index=1,2
```

 du hast ja nur den HD Treiber für die zwei.

----------

## Zaiko

Gestern habe ich den Logout Sound gehört, nachdem reboot  hörte ich nie wieder ein piep aus den Lautsprechen. Zuvor habe ich alsaconf ausgeführt, ich glaube, dass es nicht an der alsa.conf Datei liegt. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

----------

## firefly

schonmal probiert ob du was hörst, wenn du Kopfhörer anschließt?

----------

## Zaiko

Im IRC kamen wir dann auf die richtige Spur. Mit dem alsaplayer ging es, also musste was mit dem Phonon-Backend nicht stimmen.

Diese Seite half mir dann bei der lösung des Problems : http://felimwhiteley.wordpress.com/2010/03/30/fixing-fat-fingered-audio-output-device-deletion-in-kde/

```
rm $(kde4-config --localprefix)/cache-$(hostname)/libphonon/hardwaredatabase

kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental

rm -r ~/.config/kde.org

rm ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc

rm -r ~/.xine
```

Am ende sollte man noch "kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental" ausführen!

----------

## MarcenX

Vieleicht hilft dir das weiter

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-txt

 *Quote:*   

> DMA-Position Problem
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The most common problem of the controller is the inaccurate DMA
> ...

 

----------

